# Installing over Serial connection  -help-



## eggblade1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I own a v480 sun server with a the standard UltraSPARC III processors which are said to be supported by freeBSD. I attempted to install using the cdrom placed directly into the v480 but it came up with an error. Folowing instructions on the internet, apparently it must be installed via serial port. I forgot why but hardware prevents its installation via cdrom.

I have a Ethernet cable with an adapter but thats as much as i know. I tried to hook it up to my desktop computer using the standard ethernet ports on my PC and then the serial port into my v480 but nothing happens. I installed putty but I really have no clue what I am doing. Trial and error but I've ran out of options and I cant find anything on the web.

I am a student. I was given this machine by a local helpful guy and it is in full working order. Just replaced. 

Can anyone send me in the right direction to installing FreeBSD via serial on a v480?

By the way, my personal computer is a standard pc, I used to use it for gaming a few years ago but its becoming outdated.

Please, I'll take any knowlege (even random tips) you can throw at me.


----------



## vivek (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you go - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-advanced.html


----------



## eggblade1 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks! 

I think that answers everything on installing, can anyone help me with the physical connectiong of the serial ports? I feel like I'm doing it wrong as there is no notification of any change when I plug it in.


----------



## danbi (Apr 27, 2011)

You need to connect a null-modem cable between the serial port of the PC and the serial port of the SUN server. This is not the Ethernet port!

Then, you need an terminal emulation program on the PC. You did not mention what OS your PC is running. If it is Windows, in older versions there was HyperTerminal... no idea what is it now.

Once  you connect both machines and run the terminal emulator, connect to the serial port at 9600 bps and you will see console messages from the SUN server.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2011)

danbi said:
			
		

> Then, you need an terminal emulation program on the PC. You did not mention what OS your PC is running. If it is Windows, in older versions there was HyperTerminal... no idea what is it now.


Since version 0.60 PuTTY is also capable of using a serial port.


----------



## Zare (Apr 27, 2011)

Note that you'll be using some Windows ISO editor to append console option in loader.conf. Just open up the installation ISO, edit /boot/loader.conf, insert


```
console="comconsole"
```

into it and save the ISO.


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

It's a long time back, but I remember having to create serial cables to connect these boxes together where I had to cross over a couple of the cables. So I think a standard straight through cable may not work. A v480 should have an RSC port I think, this will give you access to the console via an Ethernet port, that might be an easier option for you...?

ta Andy.


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 27, 2011)

WRT using a serial cable, here is the pin out info:

http://www.obsolyte.com/sunFAQ/serial/

See section: "How To: Build a Null-Modem Serial Cable"


----------



## eggblade1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I got it all connected using a usb to serial adapter for my pc. 

Got hyperterminal working and configured all perfectly.

Just ran into one major problem though, in order to install through serial, you must modify the iso image. It gives a list of easy commands to do such. But. I am running XP and my current hardware is partially broken. I'm not sure why but it won't let me install some applications, specifically all forms of linux and unix. So not even a live cd will boot up. 

I've located the file /boot/loader.conf but I don't know what the command changes in the file. I can open the line in a text editor so if someone could please post what the file should look like after the changes for serial. That would be AWESOME! :e


----------



## eggblade1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Error - 

```
cu -l /dev/cuau0
Failed to configure IPv4 DHCP interface(s): ce0
Hostname: unknown
Reading ZFS config: done.

unknown console login: root
Password: Apr 28 00:14:39 unknown /usr/lib/snmp/snmpdx: unable to get my IP addr
ess: gethostbyname(unknown) failed [h_errno: host not found(1)]
Apr 28 00:14:40 unknown last message repeated 8 times
Apr 28 00:14:40 unknown svc.startd[7]: application/management/snmpdx:default fai
led repeatedly: transitioned to maintenance (see 'svcs -xv' for details)


*****************************************************************************
*
* Starting Desktop Login on display :0...
*
* Wait for the Desktop Login screen before logging in.
*
*****************************************************************************


*****************************************************************************
*
* The X-server can not be started on display :0...
*
* See file /var/dt/Xerrors for details.
*
*****************************************************************************

Login incorrect
unknown console login: root
Password:
Last login: Wed Apr 27 18:44:22 on console
Apr 28 00:15:17 unknown login: ROOT LOGIN /dev/console
Oracle Corporation      SunOS 5.10      Generic Patch   January 2005
# init 0
# svc.startd: The system is coming down.  Please wait.
svc.startd: 106 system services are now being stopped.
Apr 28 00:15:24 unknown in.ndpd[728]: terminated
Apr 28 00:15:32 unknown syslogd: going down on signal 15
svc.startd: The system is down.
syncing file systems... done
Program terminated
{0} ok boot cdrom
Resetting ...




Sun Fire 480R, No Keyboard
Copyright 1998-2004 Sun Microsystems, Inc.  All rights reserved.
OpenBoot 4.13.0, 4096 MB memory installed, Serial #58400302.
Ethernet address 0:3:ba:7b:1e:2e, Host ID: 837b1e2e.





Rebooting with command: boot cdrom
Boot device: /pci@8,700000/ide@6/cdrom@0,0:f  File and args:
Bad magic number in disk label
Can't open disk label package
Evaluating:

Can't open boot device

{2} ok
```


----------

